# Matt Carroll



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

How come Matt Carroll hasn't gotten any attentions for his efforts? He's averaging almost 20 PPG lately as a starter for the Bobcats. I haven't seen him play much...but is he for real or what?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Averaging about 16 for the last 3 games, he has decent size, good shooter when open, doesnt do much after that. Some tried to say he was as good as Morrison before the draft but they're differant players. Ammo can put the ball on the floor, create better and i think people will find can find people. As for Carroll good production for what he's making that's for sure.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

I think nobody is noticing him partly because he plays for the Bobcats.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

He's better than Morrison.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Mateo said:


> He's better than Morrison.


I thought you were smarter than that?


----------

